# What are you doing to Train?



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

The question I have is what are you Really doing to train? 

Are you practicing malfunction drills with your weapons, or are you training quick mag changes? Are you working with a group to work as a Team?

First aid, do you have battle dressings, have you ever opened one and applied them so its second nature and you know how to use it? Have you practiced packing a wound to stop the bleeding or practiced stabilizing a broken limb?

Are you able to make a fire with something besides a Bic or Zippo?

Have you gone out and built a real shelter with a Tarp or with what Nature has provided?

When was the last time you took your go bag out on a hike to see if you can actually carry it a distance you expect without it dragging you down?

Have you done a test run for bailing and see how fast you can get everything loaded and go, get somewhere and go through it and found what you forgot?

Politics get us fired up, Elections amplify it, but do not let it distract you from our goal of being self sufficient and ready.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Fantastic point. 
We just got a boil order tonight and it was so nice knowing we had water and filters ready.

But I also go through the GHB and ifaks regularly. I've had enough experience to be confident without being arrogant with many aspects of field survival. But even at that I never feel like I have spent enough time honing skills.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Good point. In my case over the last almost 5 generations, I and my organizations or family have had to not practice, but put into use what our fine lads and lassies in the Army taught me. And in each instance our out come was as good as it gets. Unfortunately some that we tried to save were already beyond the pale and long into that other realm and only an act of God would have helped them.

Stay safe get the best training you can afford, practice and pray you never need to use your training and get to be an old man or woman with no stories to tell your grand children


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Excellent point. We may need those practiced skill sets sooner then we think. I try to practice and or work on my preps and skills every week. especially weekends.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

I consistently train once a week with several repetitions of 12 oz curls.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Some of the skills mentioned are just apart of life for some. When you have de something for nearly a life time it is just part of your normal routine. Training for evnts that may happen is a good way to increase you chances.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I am confident that I can handle anything. I have trained for 40 years. Cub Scouts, Boy Scouts, ROTC, US Navy, a full career in Law Enforcement including 7 years as a SWAT operator and sniper. I'm sick of training. If I have to do one more malfunction drill again in my life it will be too soon. My wife is going to be in trouble though. Sucks to be her in the end times.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

^^thats my biggest weak spot, training with my partner/spotter/girlfriend.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

NO, exploring with your new Pokemon Go doesn't count as training.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Know you weapon, clean and maintain it regularly. 
Keep in physical condition.
Get your heart rate up when you shoot.
Know what Concealment vs. Cover is.
Practice with a purpose. Just putting holes in paper from a bench is a good start but not enough. 
Be safe when training.

Just a few ideas from an average guy.


----------



## Fuser1983 (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm not doing enough. 

In the near future i'd like to accomplish the following:
- Get in better physical condition
- Become more proficient with all aspects of my weapons. (shooting, cleaning, maintenance.. etc.)
- Purchase a better concealed carry holster
- More water storage
- Purchase an extra propane tank


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Just a few ideas from an average guy.


There is nothing "average" about a guy who makes the finest in pikes and chooses to name himself after a personal lubricant.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Just a few ideas from an average guy.


There is nothing "average" about a guy who makes the finest in pikes.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

John Galt said:


> There is nothing "average" about a guy who makes the finest in pikes and chooses to name himself after a personal lubricant.





John Galt said:


> There is nothing "average" about a guy who makes the finest in pikes.


So nice you said it twice!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I would say I train "not enough" in comparison to some posters here.

I'm too old for P.T. I plan on bugging in, so evacuation rehearsals don't apply. I do hit the range more often than most, and try to shoot "real world" when rules permit, and I've had professional instruction. I've practiced with alternate cooking methods and stored food. And I know the overland routes back home from the places I'm most likely to be when the EMP trashes my car.

If the S ever HTF, I'm sure I will wish I'd trained more.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I hit a wall at 50. During in-service range days this year I ripped my pants out, destroyed my back and the chirt was hell on my knees. I think that was the last one though. I honestly don't know how much running and gunning, duck and cover is left in these old bones. I think if it ever goes South my plan is to hole up and fall back to the infirmary if I have to, A'la Alamo.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Fuser1983 said:


> I'm not doing enough.
> 
> In the near future i'd like to accomplish the following:
> - Get in better physical condition
> ...


Well son, do some pushups tomorrow for starters

Take a quiet moment once a week and choose one firearm, strip it down, clean it up and put it back together. Make a promise to field strip and clean evertime after you shoot.

I'm sure there is an Academy Sports or a local gun shop near you. Watcha waiting on? A new holster ain't gonna find its way to your hip on it's own!

Water is simple, just do it. You got gutters? Well then you got water!! Or just buy an extra gallon or two every week and store. Or go big and check out some large Agricultural Containers.

How big of propane tank? Wal-Mart, Tractor Supply or the local LP Gas store's got the small grill sized tanks. Need Bigger? LP Gas store got them too, probably up to 2000 gallons.

Talking never did, you gotta do!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I've got to start doing some pushups and situps


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

A lot of good responses. Question for the guys that I have got a few years on me not that I am a young gun by any means. Are you helping teach the next generation, or younger generation, so many life skills are being lost with my generation (That would be Gen X) and my kids Generation. We are only really one generation away from those skills being all but gone. You may not be able to get out there and run and gun but you can pass down that critical knowledge, Honestly you are some of out most valuable tools as teachers. not going to lie I am way behind the curve but I work at things every day learning and growing.


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

After more than 20 years in the Corps I find old habits hard to break I'm 63 years young and my youngest daughter 19 and I just completed a 32 mile hike into the back country just to catch a few trout that and check on the Elk herd we'll be hunting this year.


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

Slippy said:


> So nice you said it twice!


The first time slipped right by him


----------

